# kyoga flameback



## apmorgan93 (Jan 29, 2013)

After having kept my group (1m/5f) of kyoga flameback for a few months now I'd love to leave some feedback and perhaps discuss experiences with others who keep them.

I just got done rereading the lateral lines species article and I wholeheartedly disagree with the section on temperment. I keep my group in a 55g (the article recommends a 40g) and it's not enough. The females tear each other apart on a regular basis. The male is pretty laid back until the females don't want to mate, then he gets aggressive, but nowhere near as mean as the females are to one another. To compensate for this I'm bumping the group up to 1-11 and hopefully will find another male to take some of his attention off the femaleS and bring out his color more.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Be careful when putting yur new male in it, the oldest may see it as a rival and decide to kill it.
xris


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Can you post some pictures of yours...I want to confirm that mine are Kyoga


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

I have 2 of these as well. Trying to figure out what sex they are. Might be 1m 1 f. I will try and add a few pics tonight, they are really really small. But saw them a couple weeks ago and remembered the colouring they get I just had to get them. Unfortunately only were sold in pairs.

When did yours start to show colors? Mine are still about 1 inch... Olive coloring, one has dark faint stripes, other one is solid olive color, shiney.


----------



## RyTheFryGuy (Jan 23, 2015)

Here are my baby flamebacks, any help sexing them would be wonderful!



















One currently didn't do well from the start, 40 minute drive home and fish in same bag, the 2 got into it... The one that got beat up wasn't doing well in main tank so is now in my little triage tank, however other is doing great.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

i had 2m8f in a 55 for a long time, they were one of the mellower vics i have kept.


----------

